# [wiki-doc] fr.gentoo-wiki.com

## iznogoud

Yop,

juste un petit message à votre attention, pour le cas où ça en intéresserait de m'aider.

Vous connaissez tous déjà gentoo-wiki.com, qui propose pas mal de HOWTOs, des tips&tricks, et autres joyeusetés.

Bah figurez-vous que Thrasher, le grand ordinateur de tout ceci, dans un élan de générosité et de perspicacité, c'est dit : "et si on mettait aussi d'autres langues". Comme je trainais dans le coin il m'a attrapé et m'a proposé de m'en charger.

Donc je travaille actuellement sur la la partie francophone de tout cela. Etant en stage, et en *fin* de stage même (ce qui implique une surdose de travail et moins d'investissement personnel) je n'ai pas encore fini le gros du travail qui permettrait que ce soit "utilisable". Je veux dire, il y a la page d'accueil, un Template, quelques pages reliées à la page d'accueil, et logiquement fin de ce mois-ci au rythme où je vais, l'ensemble des pages reliées à la page d'accueil sera fini/traduit.

Et donc comme ce genre de chose ne peut pas vivre *seul* (encore que ... si je n'étais pas étudiant et si j'étais au chômage ça serait jouable) il pourrait être intéressant de faire venir des documentalistes dans le coin pour remplir et entretenir tout ça. Dans un premier temps, il serait pas mal de transposer les nombreux HowTos présents sur le forum, traduire ce qui a été fait en anglais ... (voir le Wanted)

Bon enfin y'a du travail, et donc si y'en a qui sont intéressés, ils peuvent lever la paluche, et venir aider. C'est un wiki tout ce qu'il y a de plus simple à manoeuvrer, l'aide sera traduite sous peu.

PS : et pour les "clients réguliers" ça pourrait être sympa de se logger, ça permet de mettre un nom sur une IP. Toujours plus facile à reconnaitre/utiliser.

Merci de votre attention.Last edited by iznogoud on Fri Sep 10, 2004 2:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anigel

Hello !

L'idée est louable mais... Je ne m'y prêterais pas.

Je m'explique.

Tout d'abord, cela représenterait une certaine somme de travail que de traduire tous mes HOWTO dans ce format (alors que je cause le phpbb dans le texte).

Ensuite, j'ai pu lire à plusieurs reprises sur ce forum la satisfaction des nouveaux venus sur Gentoo. Pour eux c'est simple clair et précis : lorsqu'ils cherchent de l'aide, il la trouvent ici, et pas ailleurs. Et je trouve cela particulièrement efficace, plutôt que les méthodes Debian qui consiste à ce que chacun rédige son bout de doc dans son coin, en priant qu'un jour google le fasse remonter plus haut que la moyenne, du moins assez pour être visible.

Cela n'enlève rien à l'effort que tu mènes, et je te souhaites bon courage et réussite, mais cela fait un peu double emploi non ?

Amicalement.

EDIT : ou alors si tous les contributeurs (actifs) de ce forum décident de passe sur ce nouveau média (pour une raison qui pour l'instant m'achappe), dans ce cas je suivrais bien sûr. Ce qui confinerait l'actuel forum à une zone d'entre-aide, et le wiki à une bibliothèque de docs ?

Mais dans tous les cas j'ai beau tester je ne vois pas l'intérêt du wiki par rapport à un classique forum ?

----------

## Trevoke

Si tu as besoin de traducteurs, je leve volontiers la main...  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

Arf, un oubli aussi : merci de reformater ton post initial comme indiqué ici stp  :Smile:  .

----------

## iznogoud

 *Quote:*   

> plutôt que les méthodes Debian qui consiste à ce que chacun rédige son bout de doc dans son coin, en priant qu'un jour google le fasse remonter plus haut que la moyenne, du moins assez pour être visible. 

 

Oui et non. Je ne propose pas de réécrire, mais de transposer les HOWTOs qu'il y a ici. Cette partie est d'ailleurs la plus simple à faire. Je veux dire, je suis contre réinventer la roue. Donc écrire une documentation dans son coin, non. Dans l'absolu, le texte est le même, seule la mise en page change dans le passage phpbb à wiki (si tu vois ce que je veux dire). A priori je devrait être contre le wiki également, me diras-tu, parce que je propose de mettre une même documentation en deux points différents.

Sauf que voilà, le wiki permet des choses qu'un forum ne permet pas. Notamment, une édition de la part de tous, des possibilités de formattage du texte un peu plus évoluées (meme si le phpbb est déjà pas mal). Donc il pourrait proposer une meilleure mise en page, ne nécessite pas de login/pass pour contribuer, etc.

De plus, si je prend un exemple concret, mettons 

Je suis tout à fait conscient que peu de personnes pourraient être intéressées. ce sujet, je dirai qu'il n'est pas *sous les yeux*. Evidemment, il y a un sticky qui ramène aux articles. Mais je ne pense pas que cela mette en évidence le HOWTO comme il pourrait l'être sur un wiki par exemple.

Ça fait double emploi, oui et non. Disons que certaines parties sont actuellements sur gentoo-wiki (partie anglaise) et pas sur le forum (anglais ou français). Par exemple, tu pourras toujours chercher le HOWTO de gentoo-osx sur le forum, si tu le trouves, chapeau !  :Smile:  Et sa traduction encore moins (d'ailleurs faut que je la mette à jour ^_^)

On pourrait dire par exemple que docs.gentoofr.org fait double emploi avec le forum. Pourtant je dirai que ce n'est pas le cas (d'ailleurs, c'est bien mort ce site).

En fait l'objectif de gentoo-wiki.com est à la base de reprendre les HOWTOs déjà fait ou en attente d'écriture et de les proposer. C'est un wiki pour les documentations "non officielles" tout simplement.

Après, tout ça n'est qu'une question de point de vue et d'habitude de travail, personnellement, je ne mettrai pas un HOWTO dans un forum. D'autres préfèrent faire ainsi, pourquoi pas. De même, je trouverai plus agréable à lire un HOWTOs dans un format pour lequel je suis habitué que un HOWTO en phpbb. Toujours une histoire de gout. Tout ce que propose g-w.com ne peut être vu que comme un mirroir des forums si tu veux, simplement, il y en a qui préfèrent les forums, d'autres, les wiki. Autant proposer les deux. GNU/Linux, c'est aussi ça : la diversité et le choix des formes ... non ?

----------

## iznogoud

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Arf, un oubli aussi : merci de reformater ton post initial comme indiqué ici stp  .

 

mieux là  :Question: 

----------

## anigel

 *iznogoud wrote:*   

> Dans l'absolu, le texte est le même, seule la mise en page change dans le passage phpbb à wiki (si tu vois ce que je veux dire).

 

Très bien ! J'ai fait quelques tests sur le wiki, j'ai vraiment du mal à m'y faire, la syntaxe me plaît moins (probablement une question d'habitude).

 *iznogoud wrote:*   

> Sauf que voilà, le wiki permet des choses qu'un forum ne permet pas. Notamment, une édition de la part de tous, des possibilités de formattage du texte un peu plus évoluées (meme si le phpbb est déjà pas mal).

 

Ce doit être une déformation dûe à mon emploi, mais je déteste ne pas savoir qui fait quoi... Même si je me doute bien que même les plus idiots des visiteurs ne vont pas passer leurs journées à "blancoter" les efforts des autres pour le plaisir  :Laughing:  .

Le concept du forum où l'on doit s'inscrire, être identifié, et rédiger ses notes en son nom, n'est pas pour me déplaire  :Smile:  !

 *iznogoud wrote:*   

> Evidemment, il y a un sticky qui ramène aux articles. Mais je ne pense pas que cela mette en évidence le HOWTO comme il pourrait l'être sur un wiki par exemple.

 

Question de point de vue je pense... Le sticky me comble ^^. J'y ai eu recours à plusieurs reprises pour retrouver des docs sur ce forum, avec satisfaction.

 *iznogoud wrote:*   

> Ça fait double emploi, oui et non. Disons que certaines parties sont actuellements sur gentoo-wiki (partie anglaise) et pas sur le forum (anglais ou français). Par exemple, tu pourras toujours chercher le HOWTO de gentoo-osx sur le forum, si tu le trouves, chapeau !  Et sa traduction encore moins (d'ailleurs faut que je la mette à jour ^_^)

 

C'est bien ce que je dis : la multiplication des sources d'informations ne peut que perdre l'utilisateur final, à mon sens. Ne connaissant même pas l'existence de gentoo-osx comme tu le soulignais, je te confirme : même un habitué du forum ne trouverait pas forcément cette doc !

Mais je ne vois pas en quoi cela justifie le wiki ? Au contraire cela devrait plutôt justifier de tout centraliser en un endroit facile d'accès (tu sais comme moi que consulter le forum ne demande aucun effort, seul y contribuer demande une inscription !) - la preuve en est ton exemple de docs.gentoofr.org, non (le forum l'a "étouffé") ?

 *iznogoud wrote:*   

> Tout ce que propose g-w.com ne peut être vu que comme un mirroir des forums si tu veux, simplement, il y en a qui préfèrent les forums, d'autres, les wiki. Autant proposer les deux. GNU/Linux, c'est aussi ça : la diversité et le choix des formes ... non ?

 

Me voilà bien attrapé alors que j'ai utilisé moi-même cet argument très récemment ici même : bien vu   :Twisted Evil:  ! Blague à part, je ne dénigrais pas ton travail, mais tentais plutôt de comprendre l'engouement que suscitent ces fameux wikis de par le web... Ton explication m'a entièrement satisfait sur ce point, même si les avantages que tu y trouves, je les appele inconvénients :p ... En revanche je reste sceptique sur la question du "double emploi".

Mais pour terminer sur une note positive : cela te fait sans aucun doute une très bonne expérience pour ton entrée dans le monde professionnel, aussi je t'encouragerais à la mener à bien (ave succès, je te le souhaite très sincèrement !). Je ne refuse d'ailleurs pas que tu reprennes les quelques docs que j'ai rédigées ici pour les transposer sur ton wiki si tu les juges utiles. Je demande juste à ce qu'elles soient clairement reliées aux posts d'origine, seuls que je tiendrais à jour.

Bon courage à toi  :Smile:  !

Amicalement.

PS : Merci d'avoir pris la peine d'éditer ton post initial.

----------

## Trevoke

Le Wiki fait partie d'un mouvement pour unir les gens dans un effort commun. Si tout le monde travaille sur une wikipedia, il y a un sens de communaute (un peu comme www.everything2.com en fait)

Et tu as raison sur un point: decentraliser est un probleme.

Cependant, l'interet du Wiki est de centraliser TOUTE L'INFORMATION (j'utilise "information" dans le sens "toutes les donnees") sur un repere commun. C'est gratuit. C'est le mouvement hacker, la liberte et gratuite d'information. C'est beau. S'il y avait un drapeau, j'oterais mon chapeau...

----------

## anigel

Un forum où chacun peut librement contribuer, j'appele cela la liberté. Un site sur lequel chacun peut librement rajouter / modifier / déformer le travail d'un autre, c'est plus de l'anarchie non ?

Même si j'ai bien compris que l'information de départ n'était pas altérée (sorte de CVS, à ce que j'ai pu en voir ?), qui ira refouiner dans les tréfonds du "thread" pour vérifier qui a dit quoi ?

Ani, qui préfère la structure "rigide" du forum, et qui du coup veut garder son chapeau   :Wink:  !

----------

## Trevoke

C'est chacun son truc, non?  :Cool: 

Enfin, n'oublie pas la difference entre anarchie et chaos...

Si l'identite du posteur t'inquiete tant que ca, surtout surtout ne va pas chercher ce que c'est que Freenet (emerge freenet ?).

Theorie: il n'y a pas de liberte totale d'expression sans anonymat.. Mais la je vais COMPLETEMENT off-topic, donc retour a la wikipedia, et desole.

La wikipedia est un outil, et certaines personnes sont fieres de pouvoir contribuer a un travail plus grand qu'eux. Quelque chose pour les generations futures qui sera structure et simple...

Si tu regardes dans ce sens la, un forum, c'est l'anarchie, il n'y a pas d'ordre, et les sticky peuvent manquer des threads; certains posts peuvent etre revelateurs et cependant passer inapercus :/

----------

## iznogoud

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Très bien ! J'ai fait quelques tests sur le wiki, j'ai vraiment du mal à m'y faire, la syntaxe me plaît moins (probablement une question d'habitude).

 

Disons qu'elle est plus complète. Et donc demande plus d'effort d'apprentissage.

 *Quote:*   

> Ce doit être une déformation dûe à mon emploi, mais je déteste ne pas savoir qui fait quoi... Même si je me doute bien que même les plus idiots des visiteurs ne vont pas passer leurs journées à "blancoter" les efforts des autres pour le plaisir  .

 

Le vandalisme est déjà arrivé, sur wikipedia par exemple. Des scripts de vandalismes ont déjà tourné, ce n'est pas un problème on peut toujours revenir rapidement en arrière. D'ailleurs wikipedia a des moyens assez efficaces je crois pour cela.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Question de point de vue je pense... Le sticky me comble ^^. J'y ai eu recours à plusieurs reprises pour retrouver des docs sur ce forum, avec satisfaction.
> 
> 

 

Effectivement c'est une question de point de vue  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> C'est bien ce que je dis : la multiplication des sources d'informations ne peut que perdre l'utilisateur final, à mon sens. Ne connaissant même pas l'existence de gentoo-osx comme tu le soulignais, je te confirme : même un habitué du forum ne trouverait pas forcément cette doc !
> 
> Mais je ne vois pas en quoi cela justifie le wiki ?

 

Ce n'est pas pour justifier le wiki que je dis ça. Mais pour donner un exemple. Le forum de gentoo-osx existe, mais dès le début on a voulu se tourner vers le wiki, d'abord avec un truc indépendant, maintenant avec g-w.com. Tout simplement.

 *Quote:*   

> Au contraire cela devrait plutôt justifier de tout centraliser en un endroit facile d'accès (tu sais comme moi que consulter le forum ne demande aucun effort, seul y contribuer demande une inscription !)

 

Conculter le wiki ne demande pas plus d'effort ^^ Et y contribuer, poser des questions se fait simplement. Je dirai que le wiki et le forum peuvent être complémentaires. Le forum pour les questions qui n'ont pas été documentées par exemple, et le wiki pour ce qui est documenté/demande des eclaircissements.

[quoteMe voilà bien attrapé alors que j'ai utilisé moi-même cet argument très récemment ici même : bien vu   :Twisted Evil:  ! Blague à part, je ne dénigrais pas ton travail[/quote]

Oui t'inquiete je l'avais remarqué  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> mais tentais plutôt de comprendre l'engouement que suscitent ces fameux wikis de par le web...

 

Un très bon article sur wikipedia : wiki

 *Quote:*   

> Je ne refuse d'ailleurs pas que tu reprennes les quelques docs que j'ai rédigées ici pour les transposer sur ton wiki si tu les juges utiles. Je demande juste à ce qu'elles soient clairement reliées aux posts d'origine, seuls que je tiendrais à jour.

 

Je prend toujours le soin de citer les sources (sauf quand elles sont évidentes comme dans le cas de la page d'accueil de fr.g-w.com ^^), et de mettre un lien vers celles-ci.

Merci bien, je m'y attèlerai quand la structure du wiki sera plus finalisée  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Bon courage à toi  !

 

Merci  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Un forum où chacun peut librement contribuer, j'appele cela la liberté. Un site sur lequel chacun peut librement rajouter / modifier / déformer le travail d'un autre, c'est plus de l'anarchie non ?

 

Non parce qu'il y a un intérêt commun. Un forum peut être vandalisé, pour revenir en arrière bon courage (genre poster 40000 messages dans l'ensemble des topics). Un wiki le permet, et tout le monde peut le faire. C'est ça aussi la force du wiki.

 *Quote:*   

> Même si j'ai bien compris que l'information de départ n'était pas altérée (sorte de CVS, à ce que j'ai pu en voir ?), qui ira refouiner dans les tréfonds du "thread" pour vérifier qui a dit quoi ?

 

Qui ? Celui qui constate le problème en premier ^^ Souvent l'auteur de l'article ou le dernier à l'avoir modifié. Le retour en arrière est effectif, et on peut retourner en avant également  :Smile: 

On peut également bloquer l'édition d'une page (enfin, les admins le peuvent) quand ils estiment que celle-ci est correcte (le fil de discussion permet éventuellement de faire comme sur un forum, signaler une erreur, qui pourra etre corrigée par la suite.

De même un admin peut effacer un article, mais il restera toujours là. Rien ne se perd, tout se crèe, et se transforme.

En fait, il y a un versionning, effectivement. Chaque modification entraine un archivage de l'ancienne page et un affichage de la nouvelle. Ensuite, tu peux voir l'historique de l'article, et regarder les différences entre deux versions (quels quels soient). 

 *Quote:*   

> Ani, qui préfère la structure "rigide" du forum, et qui du coup veut garder son chapeau Wink !

 

héhé. C'est une autre façon de voir les choses en fait. Tout simplement.

Et puis regarde, je sais qui a modifié le bac à sable. Les éditeurs habituels ont souvent un compte et sont vite repérés comme n'étant pas à priori nuisible ^^.

Pour les éditeurs sous IP, on surveille en général le résultat. Pour l'instant sur g-w.com, aucun problème n'est arrivé. Sur fr.wikipedia.org, peu de problèmes sont à déplorer, relativement au nombre (+ de 50000) d'articles.

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

Je suis désolé de ne pas pouvoir aider parce que je suis très mauvais en anglais mais ca me parait interessant sinon  :Smile: 

----------

## iznogoud

On peut participer sans être fortiche en anglais. Un bon français est par contre nécessaire.

Bon, j'ai fait une première retranscription d'un HowTo de Ani.

j'en profite pour préciser que :

- pour tout texte repris sur le forum, il faut avoir l'accord explicite de l'auteur pour passer l'article sur le wiki ;

- l'auteur original et la source doivent être précisés en bas du texte (comme je l'ai fait dans l'exemple déjà fait)

- On peut modifier l'article sans souci, Si Par exemple Ani décide de faire un update de son article sur le forum ce n'est pas à lui de le faire remarquer et le reporter sur le wiki. C'est à celui qui remarquera ce fait  :Smile:  et il devra faire un recoupement entre le contenu du wiki et le forum pour inclure ce qui a été ajouté dans l'update du forum, si cela n'a pas déjà été fait.

Voilà :

archive de partition

----------

## gabo

Je pense aussi que le forum et le wiki sont complémentaires. Je participerai à la hauteur de mon temps libre !

Quand je veux poser une question, on chercher un problème très spécifique, je vais chercher sur le forum.

Quand je m'apprête à installer qq chose que j'ai besoin d'une marche à suivre, j'aurais tendance à aller cherchyer sur le wiki.

Bonne initiative !   :Wink: 

----------

## piou

je trouve exellente l'idée de mettre en place un wiki car c'est vraiment un outil puissant qui permet d'avoir une bonne information sur des sujets assez généraux et regroupée au sein d'un même espace et de manière structurée. Etant nouveau gentooiste j'ai dût me battre avec le moteur de recherche de ce forum pour résoudre mes problèmes et je trouve que ça manquait .

Cela permet aussi à des personnes qui connaissent un peu mieux le système qu'un noob ( comme moi) de tirer parti au mieux de sa gentoo et souvent sur des choses toutes bêtes qu'on aurait pas imaginé faisable  :Very Happy: 

Pour ma part j'ai redécouvert mon navigateur (opéra) le jour où j'ai vu qu'un wiki existait et j'ai aussi réalisé <pub> comme ce navigateur pouvait être puissant </pub> et depuis j'arpente beaucoup moins leurs forums vu que les 3/4 du temps j'ai l'info que je souhaite dans le wiki et il me permet aussi de piocher de nouvelles idées  ...

Mais je pense que le principal problème d'un wiki c'est qu'ils sont souvent pas très connus et que très peu de publicité sont fait autour. Du coup  le forum peut perdre beaucoup en information si les habitués vont piocher de l'info sur le wi-ki sans que les nouveaux arrivant sache qu'il existe !!! Mais vu comment ce forum est maintenu je pense que vous arriverez facilement à rendre tout ça facile d'accès et lisible pour les p'tits newbies. 

Voila donc dès que j'aurai un peu plus de temps et que je maitriserai mieux ma gentoo j'hésiterai pas à faire un petit tour du côté des traductions à faire .....

J'applaudi des deux mains et souhaite bon courage à ceux qui vont s'y coller dès le départ  :Wink: 

----------

## Prodigy44

Très bonne initiative.

Je pense que tous ces moyens d'aide sont complémentaires(forums,manuel,irc,wiki,...), et que le wiki est une synthèse de ca, et est bien organisé. Je m'y mettrai dès que j'aurai le temps...

Faudrait faire connaitre cette adresse

----------

## omné

Je trouve le débat important et intéressant.

En fait, il y a peu je me posais la question de l'expension d'un forum. Plus un dicitionnaire est gros, plus il est lourd à utiliser.

Faire une recherche concernant un problème sur le forum ammène de nombreux fil de discutions plus ou moins pertinent, en de nombreuses langues plus ou moins bien parlée et des fils plus en plus long. Quand la solution n'a pas été traitée il y a 2 ans et qu'il faut tout lire pour la trouver.

J'ai souvent comme argument face à des néophites que pour tout problème sous linux la réponse est sur le net. Mais cela devient de plus en plus tentaculaire, donc rédibitoire.

Attention, je ne prone pas du tout une dictature de « la bonne et unique doc au bon moment » et suis un fervent défenseur de la pluralité.

Reste qu'en cas de problème avoir comme possibilité de passer par le Wiki qui est très clair, légé, facilement mis à jour, corrigé, c'est un grand argument.

Une sorte de mix entre les doc de Léa et les howto de ce forum.

Les sujet les plus important de ce forum se retrouvant naturellement sur le wiki.

Les débordements sont possibles mais plus métrisable dans le cadre du wiki que dans celui du forum, non  ?

En tant qu'utilisateur non informaticien mais intéréssé, je trouve cette idée très bonne.

Un exemple, lorsque j'ai monté mon serveur chez moi je suis passé par le wiki puis par le forum pour plus de détails mais j'ai utilisé un sujet répartit sur 3 fils de discution, avec tt l'historique des corections succesives qui ne sont pas necessaire pour la clarté de l'howto.

----------

## iznogoud

Bon

(remontage de topic violent)

J'ai à peu près fini l'ensemble des docs dont j'avais l'autorisation de l'auteur.

J'ai également fait deux documents en pensant un jour avoir le droit explicite de la personne, quand j'ai découvert que ces mêmes documents étaient soit sous licence (la licence n'aurait-elle pas du être répercutée ?) soit un document sans licence, donc il va falloir que je cours après l'auteur initial.

Tout ça pour dire que ça serait pas mal non pas d'uniformiser les licences, mais d'en mettre une, ou alors me spécifier que pour tous les documents que vous avez fait jusque là, je peux les retranscrire. Sinon je m'en sortirai jamais (même si y'a un bon début).

Des nouvelles du wiki ? Ho bah comme j'ai repris les cours la semaine dernière j'ai pas eu beaucoup de temps, mais ça va reprendre. Sinon nous somme actuellement 6 participants (je compte pas le superadmin), dont 3 qui ont pour l'instant participé, si les deux autres passent par là, je les en remercie et les encourage à continuer bien sûr.

Je suis actuellement seul (ça simplifie, mais rien n'empêche d'être à plusieurs dessus) à retranscrire depuis le forum, et un travail de traduction est effectué en simultané en partant du wiki anglais, qui lui même récupère parfois des articles depuis le forum anglais ^^(non non c'est pas compliqué)

Tout ça pour dire que ça avance, et que tous les volontaires restent les bienvenus.

----------

## robinhood

Serait-il possible de mettre quelque part (section Wanted au hasard) la liste et la réference des documents dont les auteurs ont été contacté, si ils ont repondu favorablement ou non, et si une traduction est en cours ou non. Ca permettrai de ne pas contacter 15 fois un type pour lui demander la même chose et de ne pas traduire 15 fois la meme chose et d'être obligé de faire un wiki-update (left version - right version).

----------

## iznogoud

Pour le moment c'est facile, il suffit de prendre les howtos du forum, tu regardes les auteurs. Pour ceux-là j'ai les autorisations, ou la licence me permet directement de faire la transcription.

Je viens d'avoir l'aval de pachacamac, mais j'avais déjà travaillé son texte (de mémoire) donc ça va être vite fait.

J'ai demandé à TGL et omné également hier, donc quand j'aurai des réponses, je m'en occuperai.

Mais l'idée est bonne, je vais voir ce que je peux faire cet après-midi

----------

## robinhood

 *Quote:*   

> Pour ceux-là j'ai les autorisations

 

y compris les threads dans la langue de shakspeare ?

----------

## iznogoud

Où ça des threads dans la langue de shakespeare ?

Dans ce que j'ai fait, il me semble qu'un seul document est une traduction d'un sujet de forum :

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Pourquoi_plus_de_RAM

dont le document original est sous licence Creative Commons, donc pas de problème.

Pour les TIPs qui figurent actuellement, ils sont tous issus de gentoo-wiki.com, et si on lit les droits sur les documents présents sur (fr.)gentoo-wiki.com il est précisé :

Toutes les contributions à Gentoo-Portage Wiki sont considérées comme publiées sous les termes de la GNU Free Documentation Licence, une licence de documentation libre (Voir Gentoo-Portage Wiki:Copyright pour plus de détails). Si vous ne désirez pas que vos écrits soient édités et distribués à volonté, ne les envoyez pas. De même, merci de ne contribuer qu'en apportant vos propres écrits ou des écrits issus d'une source libre de droits. N'UTILISEZ PAS DE TRAVAUX SOUS COPYRIGHT SANS AUTORISATION EXPRESSE!

Donc par défaut s'il n'y a pas de licence, c'est la GFDL qui s'applique, sinon c'est la licence propre au document. Tous les documents traduits donc de gentoo-wiki.com sont sous licence, et on peut travailler dessus sans soucis, tant que la licence (si elle n'est pas la GFDL par défaut) le permet.

----------

## robinhood

Donc on peut traduire le wiki sans se poser de question, par contre il est imperatif d'avoir une autorisation pour les threads du forum anglais qui ne sont pas dans le wiki.

----------

## gabo

Non, pas du forum anglais, mais du wiki anglais, puisqu'il sont soumis a la GFDL.

Quand tu veux traduire qq chose du forum anglais, soit tu regardes si l'auteur a explicitement donné une license à laquelle tu peux te référer pour savoir si tu as le droit de l'utiliser, soit tu lui demandes l'autorisation.

C'est ca, j'ai bien compris ?

EDIT :Je viens d'aller voir, ca commence à prendre forme ! Bravo bravo ! Si j'avais plus de temps, j'aimerais bien contribuer ! Peu être les week ends ou j'ai rien de prévu.

En tout cas merci !

----------

## iznogoud

 *Quote:*   

> Quand tu veux traduire qq chose du forum anglais, soit tu regardes si l'auteur a explicitement donné une license à laquelle tu peux te référer pour savoir si tu as le droit de l'utiliser, soit tu lui demandes l'autorisation.
> 
> 

 

C'est exactement comme ça que l'on procède pour le forum, parce que souvent malheureusement les auteurs ne mettent pas de licence, donc il faut aller jouer à la pêche aux rédacteurs pour avoir les approbations. Pour le forum français ca va, parce que y'a pas 36 redacteurs. Pour l'anglais c'est une autre histoire souvent ...  :Confused: 

Si on regarde de plus près la traduction et la GFDL, on a ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> Translation is considered a kind of modification, so you may distribute translations of the Document under the terms of section 4. Replacing Invariant Sections with translations requires special permission from their copyright holders, but you may include translations of some or all Invariant Sections in addition to the original versions of these Invariant Sections. You may include a translation of this License, and all the license notices in the Document, and any Warranty Disclaimers, provided that you also include the original English version of this License and the original versions of those notices and disclaimers. In case of a disagreement between the translation and the original version of this License or a notice or disclaimer, the original version will prevail.

 

Et :

 *Quote:*   

> The "Invariant Sections" are certain Secondary Sections whose titles are designated, as being those of Invariant Sections, in the notice that says that the Document is released under this License. If a section does not fit the above definition of Secondary then it is not allowed to be designated as Invariant. The Document may contain zero Invariant Sections. If the Document does not identify any Invariant Sections then there are none.

 

Techniquement parlant, les sections inaltérables sont en général des citations célèbres, des images, photos, etc.

Je n'ai pas encore rencontré de telles choses dans les documentations, donc la permission de l'auteur n'est pas requise.

En revanche, il faut s'attacher à préciser que c'est une modification de l'original. Dans le cas d'une transcription depuis le forum, je précise que c'est une transcription de l'original, et donc c'est une modification, comme demandé par la licence.

Dans le cas d'une traduction, je pense que les gens sont assez intelligents, quand il y a un lien vers la version anglaise, pour comprendre que ce n'est pas une copie conforme  :Rolling Eyes:   Maintenant, je peux me tromper ...

----------

## iznogoud

voilà j'ai un peu organisé les choses pour la gestion des retranscriptions depuis le forum.

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/Discuter:D%C3%A9sir%C3%A9s

et

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/D%C3%A9sir%C3%A9s

On peut donc avec une telle organisation s'y mettre à plusieurs désormais  :Smile: 

Bonne suite, et pour ceux qui voudraient donner leur accord pour la retranscription de leurs écrits, ils ont aussi le droit de le faire spontanément, c'est plus gentil et nous épargne du temps perdu pour l'attente de réponse.

Merci bien.

----------

## robinhood

Super. Au fait ce que j'ai pondu te conviens ou non ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## moon69

le site est out!

----------

## iznogoud

Voilà, pour ceux qui s'inquiétaient de l'organisation de ce qui est récupération depuis le forum français (ici donc), j'ai fait ceci

ainsi qu'une explication en forme de gros paté (donc à remettre en forme) pour ceux qui auraient des doutes, sur ce que l'on peut reprendre.

Pour l'instant il reste encore deux ou trois demandes à faire, et beaucoup d'autorisations à obtenir. Courage et patience donc.

Merci à ceux dont on a déjà les autorisations, et à ceux qui répondront ^^, le bout du tunnel n'est pas si loin  :Very Happy: 

----------

## iznogoud

Yop,

toujours pour vous tenir en haleine fraiche, voici menthol ... hmmmmmmm je m'égare.

Avec la vague d'autorisations obtenues de divers auteurs de howto, faq et tips, j'ai pu retranscrire encore une vague d'articles, corrigeant au passage quelques fautes d'orthographes bien sûr et en changeant le style quand nécessaire.

Sinon la partie Sécurité avance (merci azathoth_ de t'en être chargé). Sous peu, j'attaquerai les pages de manuel (je pense cette semaine ou la semaine prochaine), ainsi que les howtos restant dont on a les autorisations (il en reste plus beaucoup, ça serait bien que les auteurs de ceux qui n'ont pas répondu réponde, même si c'est pour dire non, histoire d'être fixé quoi).

J'aurai besoin également d'ici la fin de la semaine d'une personne assez calée niveau licences et droits d'auteurs, notamment licences sur la documentation évidemment, pour relire et corriger la page de copyright que je vais entamer.

Évidemment, j'encourage toutes les personnes pouvant traduire des documents à le faire, ça serait chic  :Smile: 

De même pour tous les écrivains.

Un grand merci à tous ceux qui ont déjà répondu à l'appel et ont répondu pour que je puisse (ou non) retranscrire leurs HOWTOs.

* fr.gentoo-wiki.com

* ce qu'il y a à faire et organisation

----------

## iznogoud

 *robinhood wrote:*   

> Super. Au fait ce que j'ai pondu te conviens ou non ? 

 

Bien sûr ! Merci !

Au pire, on peut repasser derrière corriger les fautes de français et les erreurs diverses.

----------

## iznogoud

Voilà voilà ...

Tous les howtos du forum dont j'ai obtenu les autorisations ont été fait à l'exception de celui de Kathril qui souhaite le faire lui-même.

J'attend avec impatience les prochaines autorisations ^^

En attendant, quoi de neuf ... un plan pour la page "copyrights et licences" a été fait, reste à remplir et corriger.

Je vais également passer à la traduction, comme l'indique la page de discussion de "Désirés"  :Smile: 

J'encourage bien sûr vivement tout le monde à passer et contribuer   :Wink:   On n'est jamais assez, et jamais aussi bien servi que par soi-même.

Edit : j'ajoute que mise à part la partie anglaise, la partie française est désormais passé devant les autres langues (question d'antériorité pour certaines, mais quand même) en nombres de pages ^^

----------

## iznogoud

Bon, juste pour dire que les choses continuent d'avancer, à leur rythme.

Notamment :

* la moitié de la partie sécurité a été traduite

* tous les howtos sur l'installation de Gentoo ont été traduits

* il ne reste que deux articles du forum (TIP ZSH et un autre qui traine dans le coin, dont on a les autorisations).

J'attend toujours les autorisations de : PurpleSkunk, theturtle123, Linux.fraise, rk187.

Merci pour tous les autres qui ont répondu présent et m'ont permis de faire ce travail.

Dernier en date : http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Comment_fonctionne_emerge par scout, et j'avoue que c'est une excellente doc, mais s'il te plait, met moins de commandes et de noms de fichiers, il m'a fallu un jour pour la faire celle là (au lieu de une heure en général)  :Very Happy: 

Comme toujours, les rédacteurs de tout poils et les traducteurs sont les bienvenus, on manque toujours de bras pour bien faire. Mais ça avance :

* 3 FAQ

* 37 HOWTOs

* 17 TIPs

* 2 "Hardware"

* 4 Sécurité

Soit 63 articles repris, traduits, publiés, écrits...

And more to come.

Voilà, longue vie au Wiki  :Smile: 

----------

## iznogoud

Suite à la dernière MaJ de la liste des HOWTOs du forum, j'ai donc refait un tour des auteurs, et on en est à :

* 6 articles pouvant actuellement être repris du forum (recherche de personnes pour le faire, je peux pas tout faire non plus %))

* 7 à 8 articles en attente d'autorisation (toujours pas de réponse de la part des auteurs) Si ils passent dans le coin ou si vous les croisez (IRC, amsn, ce que vous voulez) faites leur un pti coucou, ça serait sympa  :Smile: 

Ensuite, juste une question comme ça  :Rolling Eyes:   :

Certains envisagent-ils la solution de mettre leurs HOWTOs directement sur le wiki ? Pensez-vous que ce serait une solution viable de séparer les HOWTOs&TIPs du forum pour ne les "mettre que sur le wiki" ?  :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *iznogoud wrote:*   

> Ensuite, juste une question comme ça   :
> 
> Certains envisagent-ils la solution de mettre leurs HOWTOs directement sur le wiki ? Pensez-vous que ce serait une solution viable de séparer les HOWTOs&TIPs du forum pour ne les "mettre que sur le wiki" ?  

 À condition de garder/poster (au moins) un lien sur le forum (dans '[Howto Howto] Liens vers les Howto Français 04/11' par exemple) ça me semble honnête (mais je préfère le forum ...)

Mes 0.02  ...

----------

## iznogoud

En fait je suis pour le fait que les deux se fassent en même temps (HOWTOs sur les forums, et sur le wiki), contrairement à ce que pourrait faire penser mon message. Simplement, je vois que par exemple, une doc modifiée sur le wiki ne le sera pas forcément sur le forum, et c'est bien dommage. Dans l'autre sens c'est plus facile à suivre dans la mesure où y'a le topic des liens vers HOWTOs, et qu'il est bien tenu, bien mis à jour, et tous les mois on passe, on récupère, on met sur le wiki, c'est la fête.

Dans l'autre sens c'est plus difficile. En tout cas, j'ai pas le temps de le mettre en place. C'est donc juste une question de commodité. Je verrai si j'ai le temps un de ces quatre, je ferai une fonction pour passer une doc de phpbb à wiki, en ajoutant quelques ptis trucs (me faudra quelques codes sources de certaines docs, savoir quelles balises ils utilisent pour faire les titres etc.), mais pour le moment c'est pas à l'ordre du jour.

----------

## zdra

Moi je penses qu'un howto a besoin d'etre discuté, à la fois pour les utilisateurs qui ont des questions et pour l'auteur qui doit parfois adapter son manuel en fonction des remarques...

Donc logiquement si il y a des modifications à faire, ça viendra du forum, et donc le mieux c'est de faire le howto sur le forum, et des les importer de temps en temps dans le wiki pour maintenir à jours.

----------

## sorg

J'ai profondément modifié le How-to sur la conversion des vidéos pour l'Archos:

Merci de faire part de vos remarques éventuelles.

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Encoder_des_vid%C3%A9os_pour_Archos_AV3XX

----------

## iznogoud

Oui, une remarque, mais qui n'a rien à voir avec ton HOWTO :

étant actuellement submergé par le travail, j'ai pas le temps ces temps-ci de faire de traduction et de portage de document depuis le forum, malheureusement. Je continue d'administrer (ça ne demande pas encore trop de boulot), mais d'ici à mi-décembre voire début janvier (si je n'ai pas de connexion Internet chez moi pendant les vacances), peu de releases de ma part.

Voilà voilà. De toute façon, c'est un wiki, tout le monde peut y participer, donc ça restera vivant, je vous fais confiance.

Bon travail, le HOWTO est plus joli  :Smile: 

Et merci de l'avoir fait directement sur le wiki

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

bon moi en se qui me concerne j'apporte mon aide   :Very Happy:  , je m'attaque a la mise a jour du How-TO sur eagle avec la 2.0.0 ensuite je regarderai le reste   :Wink: 

[EDIT] La mise à jour du How-To sur eagle 2.0.0 est terminée ...(à 11h30 ce matin) 

==>http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installer_les_drivers_pour_modem_eagle-usb

[/EDIT]

----------

